# [video] How to tell whether corners are solvable on 2x2-7x7



## tx789 (Mar 19, 2012)

Please tell me what you think (I know there may be same mistakes)


----------



## LNZ (Mar 19, 2012)

The 3x3x3 Void Cube does have parity. But there are algorithms to resolve this.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 19, 2012)

Is that a 13 minutes video telling us that corner orientation sum has to be a multiple of 3?


----------



## TMOY (Mar 19, 2012)

(I haven't watched the video either.)
And what does the void cube parity have to do with the solvability of corners only ?


----------



## ASH (Mar 19, 2012)

To Stefan and François:

<3


----------



## tx789 (Mar 20, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Is that a 13 minutes video telling us that corner orientation sum has to be a multiple of 3?


 
It it sort of said at a level for noobs for cases but I don't really know about what level since I say you should know 2x2 OLL (So 2LLL on 2x2(no CLL))

Anyway a far as I know this is a one of a kind


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 20, 2012)

tx789 said:


> as far as I know


 
Not very far


----------



## irontwig (Mar 20, 2012)

tx789 said:


> It it sort of said at a level for noobs for cases but I don't really know about what level since I say you should know 2x2 OLL (So 2LLL on 2x2(no CLL))
> 
> Anyway a far as I know this is a one of a kind



There's a pretty good reason why it's the only one of its kind.


----------



## tx789 (Mar 20, 2012)

The topic i also I think the only other is one I mad I wanted a better oen out there.


----------



## JasonK (Mar 20, 2012)

Serious question: You talk normally in your videos, so why is the writing in your posts so completely incomprehensible?


----------



## tx789 (Mar 20, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> Serious question: You talk normally in your videos, so why is the writing in your posts so completely incomprehensible?


 
It isn't that bad partly just posting and not really reading it most of the time. What about Guimond's posts


----------



## Sebastien (Mar 20, 2012)

Lol, are you seriously trying to use childish "but other people don't do better"-reasoning?

Even if Guimond's posts have nothing to do with your case: He is no native English speaker (his native language is French). 

And now stop crying and start writing comprehensive posts ***.


----------



## tx789 (Mar 20, 2012)

Still acoring to some he may not make sense in French but who knows


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 20, 2012)

tx789 said:


> Still acoring to some he may not make sense in French but who knows


 
Guimond is more coherent than you are.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 20, 2012)

tx789 said:


> acoring



Really?

And do I understand you correctly? Your goal is to be taken as seriously as Gaetan?


----------

